# Anyone hang a wreath on their garage door?



## navigator9 (Dec 11, 2015)

All of my Christmas decorations are weighted on the side with the house, and I was thinking that it would be nice to have a great big wreath on the garage door. I thought I could use one of those Command hooks. But...I'm worried about wrecking the garage door. It's new, and it wasn't cheap. With the Command hooks, I wouldn't have to make a hole, but would the wreath just ride up as I opened the door? Would it somehow get caught in the panels as the door lowered? I'm skeered. So I'm wondering if any of you do this, and hoping that there are no problems with the door opening and closing, cause I'm probably going to try it tomorrow. What do you think?


----------



## nsmar4211 (Dec 11, 2015)

I can't, there's not enough room between my door and the edge of roof


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 12, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> I can't, there's not enough room between my door and the edge of roof



Therein lies the rub. Literally. I checked this morning, and that's the problem with mine too. Not enough clearance. Rats!


----------



## Deedles (Dec 12, 2015)

I have a friend who used a plastic sheeting with a wreath printed on it. I think it was originally used to completely cover a front door. She just cut the wreath out and taped it to the garage door. She scored across it where the door panels bend. It looked great!


----------



## nsmar4211 (Dec 12, 2015)

Now that is a great idea!


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 12, 2015)

Deedles said:


> I have a friend who used a plastic sheeting with a wreath printed on it. I think it was originally used to completely cover a front door. She just cut the wreath out and taped it to the garage door. She scored across it where the door panels bend. It looked great!



Genius...I'm going to have to look for one of those, thanks!


----------

